
Ask HN: As an EU citizen how can I put my money into innovative tech? - arisAlexis
I have some money and I want to invest in things like crispr, 3d printing and artificial meat. How can I do it without being an accredited investor in the states? Most of the companies are there.<p>If you have suggestions about specific companies outside of US please share.
======
omginternets
I'm wondering why you don't want to invest in the EU? Both London and Paris
have very active tech startup scenes, and both are very active in the biotech
and 3D-printing space.

I'm sure you have your reasons, but I'd be interested in knowing what they
are.

~~~
arisAlexis
I think i miscommunicated my message I'd also like to invest in EU i just
thought that US is a bit more advanced in this

------
desdiv
EU citizens can qualify as a US accredited investor. SEC and startups won't
care about your citizenship. Money is money and they're happy to accept as
much of it as possible.

[0] [https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/35166/how-does-
a-n...](https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/35166/how-does-a-non-us-
citizen-gain-sec-accredited-investor-status)

[1] [https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/49838/is-us-
citize...](https://money.stackexchange.com/questions/49838/is-us-citizenship-
and-or-residence-requirement-for-accredited-investor-status)

------
cylinder
Invest in the EU, US startup scene is loaded with pump and dump scams and you
will have a hard time filtering if you're not on the ground. In fact Hampton
Creek has been an all around scam, with Target removing their products as of
today.

------
anindha
The accredited investor requirement is to protect you. If you are bypassing it
then I'd use extra caution. Invest in companies closer to you so it's easier
to complete due diligence.

------
auganov
INAL; My understanding is that you can invest in startups without being an
accredited investor if it's part of crowdfunding as per "Regulation
Crowdfunding"
[https://www.sec.gov/info/smallbus/secg/rccomplianceguide-051...](https://www.sec.gov/info/smallbus/secg/rccomplianceguide-051316.htm)
.

Also, remember that the accreditation is not some strict formal process. You
simply must be able to show you fall under one of the criteria. If your net
worth is over 1M$ - you already ARE an accredited investor.

Would be nice for someone to chime in if there's some specifics regarding
citizenship status. But I'd suspect there aren't.

------
mamcx
As someone living in Colombia, I will give you a perspective:

You have around a lot of untapped talent, probably badly paid, that will
benefit more & give better returns than go to the obvious place.

\--- In a semi-related note, look how bad is the working conditions of
animators in Japan:

[https://kotaku.com/an-insider-s-look-at-working-in-the-
anime...](https://kotaku.com/an-insider-s-look-at-working-in-the-anime-
business-1796312543)

This mean, among other things, that anyone with half-a-brain and money can get
top-talent easily, just paying a fair rate.

Consider if some industry around you is like this...

------
stefanobernardi
I've been investing in those areas quite a lot.

The best way is to invest in small venture funds, second best is AngelList
Syndicates, and then EU- based equity Crowdfunding.

Platforms like Ustart could also work depending on check size.

The main constraint is to understand how much money. 20k is way different than
200k and 2M.

Feel free to reach out via email / twitter and I'll be happy to suggest a few
venture firms that could work depending on your check size.

------
koala_man
If you want to make it especially easy on yourself, you can check your EU
investment account for US tech based funds.

You won't be able to pick & choose the technology you invest in, but you'll
get to ride the general wave for zero effort.

